# 2008 Kona



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

Sorry if this has been posted already but heres a link to the 08 kona line up http://www.soulbiker.com/de/photos/album/gallery/kona-2008/

And there's this too http://www.soulbiker.com/de/news/re...product-launch-2008-im-italienischen-livigno/

I like the looks of the Stinky Air and the Bass:thumbsup:.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

time to re-event


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Looks interesting the new Magic Link on Coilairs... I think it must change the geometry to climb and decend... no?


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

I used to think the Stab Supreme was pretty sweet but the top tube/seat mast section looks pretty goofy to me. 

That Green/White Stinky Deluxe looks pretty sweet though!


----------



## AmPb100 (Jul 13, 2006)

Is the bass pronounced like instrument, or the fish?


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

AmPb100 said:


> Is the bass pronounced like instrument, or the fish?


Well I'm asuming that the bike is named after Paul Basagoitia, and I think his name is pronouced bass like the fish.


----------



## mtnbiker662 (Jun 22, 2004)

Its nice to see a freeride hardtail outta Kona other than the dirtjump line. The Five-O looks pretty interesting especially if it is priced right.


----------



## big ro (Jun 29, 2007)

Its alot of Jack$$ If ya have that much cash should you try some thing differnt?


----------



## SUITEDFINGERS (Aug 21, 2006)

I'm diggin all the white...


----------



## FloridaFish (Mar 29, 2004)

sick.......


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

I found the translated version of the page.

http://translate.google.com/transla...nischen-livigno/&langpair=de|en&hl=en&ie=UTF8


----------



## brjknns (Mar 25, 2007)

I love that air stinky:thumbsup:

but i cant wait on the new norco thread


----------



## scorpionsf (Nov 16, 2006)

i like the old colors


----------



## Mwehahaha (Oct 3, 2006)

They look the same....... but better colors


----------



## AmPb100 (Jul 13, 2006)

R1D3R said:


> Well I'm asuming that the bike is named after Paul Basagoitia, and I think his name is pronouced bass like the fish.


Yeah made the post before looking at all the pics. :madman:


----------



## dd13 (Oct 6, 2005)

is the bass just a renamed cowan ds?


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> time to re-event


you are so wrong, SMB

check out this link, its even top secret! http://www.konaworld.com/launch/launch_magic/magicdemo.html.

explains the new coiler suspension design that adjusts for ascent/descent


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

tacubaya said:


> Looks interesting the new Magic Link on Coilairs... I think it must change the geometry to climb and decend... no?


check it yo

http://www.konaworld.com/launch/launch_magic/magicdemo.html.


----------



## xKREDx (Aug 8, 2006)

brjknns said:


> I love that air stinky:thumbsup:
> 
> but i cant wait on the new norco thread


Yeah me either.... I wanna see the 08 Team DH, already saw the Shore and Atomik.


----------



## suicidebomber (Feb 10, 2007)

Damn, is it just me or the Stinky looks lower than ever?


----------



## LoozinSkin (Jun 29, 2004)

Kona is so boring!


----------



## hazylogic (Dec 20, 2006)

yea come on I wanna see the new norco six!


----------



## skyjumper (Apr 14, 2006)

is the bass a dj or dh bike?
ANy one have the specs on them?


----------



## norcobryce (Jan 27, 2007)

its about time they put a single crown on a stinky. i want to se the 08 iron horses and specialized bikes.


----------



## Andrewpalooza (Dec 7, 2004)

ironhorsebryce said:


> its about time they put a single crown on a stinky. i want to se the 08 iron horses and specialized bikes.


I've seen an 08 dealer preview of the Specialized stuff. Pretty interesting, but they didn't show any of their high-end mountain...


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

Here's some stuff on 2008 Commencal for those who are interested.

http://blog1729102.123-reg-blogs.co.uk/blog/_archives/2007/6/26/3048127.html

http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/?op=list&function=myphotos&photouserid=11381


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

Double post.


----------



## softailteamrider (May 28, 2004)

Just wonder how's that magic link work.... can't wait the 1st review...


----------



## Mountainbikextremist (Jan 15, 2005)

So does any one know if Kona completely replaced the Coiler line with Coilairs? If they did, I would be dissapointed. The whole magic link looks very intriguing "6.1+1inches of travel. " Its seems about time that Kona came out with with something innovative as they have been using the same design for a looonnggggg time. "Not that it doesnt work though."


----------



## Thrasher (Jun 18, 2005)

Wow, this magic link sounds really cool! I hope it comes in at a pretty light weight. This sounds like its going to make it a very versatile bike. I'm in the market for an All Mtn Style 6+ travel bike that climbs good in the 29-33 lb range.


----------

